# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  El Canal de Kiel

## Jonasino

> El Canal de Kiel - en Alemania conocido como el Nord-Ostsee-Kanal (NOK) - es uno de los canales de enlace en el mundo que conecta el Mar del Norte con el Báltico.
> Es una vía marítima artificial muy transitada, más transitada que el Canal de Panamá o el Canal de Suez y uno de los canales más usados del mundo. En el 2004, un promedio de 114 naves utilizaron el canal diariamente excepto los barcos deportivos y otros barcos pequeños.
> Fue construido por Guillermo II de Alemania entre 1887 y 1895 y ampliado posteriormente entre 1905-1914. El Canal de Kiel mide 98,637 kilómetros de largo y se extiende desde Kiel en el Báltico a Brunsbüttelkoog cerca de la desembocadura del río Elbe. Acorta la distancia entre ambos mares en unos 322 kilómetros, evita el paso alrededor de Jutlandia y es hoy en día la base para el comercio entre los países del área báltica con el resto del mundo. El canal no sólo es un acoplamiento sustancial para la industria de comercio internacional pero también tiene gran importancia militar.
> El Canal de Kiel es un canal de esclusas, pero dado que está bastante nivelado, sólo se necesitan cuatro esclusas en sus últimos tramos donde confluyen las mareas del mar del Norte y del Báltico. Las cámaras de las esclusas tienen 42 metros de anchos y 310 metros de largo. Las esclusas extremas permanecen abiertas la mayor parte del tiempo para facilitar su navegación. El tránsito es posible durante 24 horas.
> El Canal de Kiel tiene una profundidad de 11 metros, 97 kilómetros de longitud y 102 metros de ancho.
> Las limitaciones aproximadas de dimensión de los buques son: Manga: 27 metros,Calado: 9,5 metros,Eslora: 193 metros
> Las compañías explotadoras de los canales obligadas a la conservación y seguridad en la navegación imponen velocidades máximas a los buques que son del orden de 5 a 6 nudos.
> Un viaje a través del Kiel-Canal generalmente dura aproximadamente siete horas dependiendo de la situación del tráfico.








Fuente: http://megaconstrucciones.net/?construccion=canal-kiel

----------

F. Lázaro (23-mar-2015),HUESITO (20-mar-2015),Los terrines (20-mar-2015),perdiguera (21-mar-2015),REEGE (20-mar-2015),sergi1907 (20-mar-2015),titobcn (20-mar-2015),Varanya (22-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Algunas imágenes antiguas de la construcción del canal:









Fuente: Varias Internet

----------

F. Lázaro (23-mar-2015),perdiguera (21-mar-2015),REEGE (23-mar-2015),Varanya (22-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

El recorrido del canal es como un catálogo de todo tipo de puentes. autopistas, ferrocarril, hormigón, metálicos, colgantes....
Aqui van unos pocos











Y la mejor foto



Fuente: Varias Internet

----------

NoRegistrado (21-mar-2015),REEGE (23-mar-2015),Varanya (22-mar-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Un video de los muchos que hay de éste útil canal. Para complementar.
 La habilidad de los prácticos debe ser impresionante.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Jonasino (21-mar-2015),Varanya (22-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino



----------

Varanya (22-mar-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> La habilidad de los prácticos debe ser impresionante.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Yo hice el recorrido hace bastantes años en un inolvidable barco de Bilbao, el "Monte Umbe" y la verdad que había puntos donde se ponian de corbata. Uno de mis viajes más geniales

----------


## Jonasino



----------

Varanya (22-mar-2015)

----------

